# heya



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

hey everyone am don, picking up my first tt tomorrow 51 plate with 90k f.a.s.h in black 225bhp, cant wait really excited as i've driven one before and tottally love them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

